# Wyndham Cypress Palms, Orlando 2 BR Memorial Day weekend



## Normita (Apr 12, 2016)

Rental is from Friday May 27/16 to Tuesday May 31/16 (4 nights).
Unit is approx. 1200 square feet in area with 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, Whirlpool tub , full kitchen, in-suite washer and dryer and balcony.  Sleeps 8.
Cost is $400.


----------



## Normita (Apr 17, 2016)

Still available.  Additional nights are presently available at approx. $60 per night.


----------



## mjb21 (Apr 23, 2016)

*Interested*

If your unit is still available for Memorial Day weekend, I would be interested in renting it from you. 

Have a great day,
Mary Barrow


----------



## Normita (Apr 28, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## djjbb929415 (Apr 29, 2016)

is this still available??


----------



## Normita (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes it is.  I sent you a PM to this effect.


----------



## Normita (May 7, 2016)

Still available.  Price now $350 for 4 nights.


----------



## Normita (May 8, 2016)

Unit is no longer available.


----------

